# Nissan Returning to Le Mans 24 Hour Race With Signature Racing



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan fans will rejoice at the brand's return to the 24 Hours of Le Mans race this year.

The Japanese automaker has just announced a partnership with Signature Racing out of France that will see the team use Nissan Motorsports (NISMO) 4.5-liter V8 engines in high-level LMP2 prototype cars.

But before the big race in France, Nissan will debut the car at the 12 Hours of Sebring, in Sebring, FL on March 19th. The car is also set to return to our shores for the Petit Le Mans at Road Atlanta later this year.

More: *Nissan Returning to Le Mans 24 Hour Race With Signature Racing; Car to Debut at Sebring* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## nitexas (Dec 2, 2009)

*Nice!!!*

Will be following this one. Everyone please support Nissan in motorsports!! This is great news, between this and the sumo power gtr the speed channel might be worth a crap lol.


----------

